# Berry delight!



## littlechefassisstant (Mar 30, 2009)

for this recipe all you have to do is buy several different types of berries (frozen or fresh) than you get a big bowl and you make a berry salad. than you can enjoy it. this recipe is a nice one for SUMMER LOL


----------



## backybay (May 16, 2009)

recipe?? I can't get it.


----------



## babetoo (May 16, 2009)

sorry littlechef. i too need a recipe with more instructions. sounds like the start of a good idea


----------



## kadesma (May 16, 2009)

I'm not sure what littlechef had in mind, but this looked so good, I plan to make it for supper tomorrow.

Mixed Berry Salad Recipe : Food Network Kitchens : Food Network

kadesma


----------



## luvs (May 16, 2009)

well, i think littlechef's recipe sounds GREAT! after i buy more than the berries in my fridge, i'm tossing those berries together, then a dallop of sweetened whipped cream. thanks, littlechef!


----------



## kadesma (May 16, 2009)

luvs said:


> well, i think littlechef's recipe sounds GREAT! after i buy more than the berries in my fridge, i'm tossing those berries together, then a dallop of sweetened whipped cream. thanks, littlechef!


Now luvs some of us need a recipe, it's hard to wing it you know. I think her idea is great, but I am using some key lime yogurt and fresh lime  juice, I've strawberries, mangoes,blackberries, raspberries,pineapple,blueberries,some apples,granny smith's amd I'm adding some mint to the works, should be refreshing and nice..I just migh add a touch of honey to it...We will see..Let me know what you fix with yours.
kades


----------



## luvs (May 17, 2009)

will letcha know kades!


----------



## luvs (May 17, 2009)

kades, i mixed froaen strawberries & blueberries, mango, apricot, & apples & an orange. put over sessert shortcake shell with sweetened whipipped cream after tossing with sweetened lime juice syrup. will sub for apples another time.


----------



## babetoo (May 17, 2009)

then it is not a salad luvs, but dessert. i have frozen blue berries , strawberries and cherries, and i think some peaches. gonna try with lettuce from garden, with a sweet salad dressing.


----------



## luvs (May 17, 2009)

wasn't dessert, babetoo, was a snack! yours sounds great!


----------

